# Beer



## alan23t5 (Aug 15, 2005)

lets post some beer bottles


----------



## alan23t5 (Aug 15, 2005)

more


----------



## alan23t5 (Aug 15, 2005)

here some more


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice bottles. Are any of them Blob topped?


----------



## preditor (Aug 16, 2005)

I think these are beer bottles the one in the middle says BERCHOFF  Ft.Wayne Ind, 
           Preditor[8D]


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2005)

yo alan those beers are so nice im so jealous!!!!!!!!! happy hunting mike


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2005)

yes tony some are blobed also bim crowns!!!!!!!!!!!!!alan


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2005)

ok alan its on!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2005)

more


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2005)

close up


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2005)

more


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2005)

mmmmmmbeer


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2005)

damn youve got me beat lol mike


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yours are still nice too madman.[]


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 16, 2005)

Here is a beer that I saved even though it has a couple cracks in the base. Just too fancy to leave behind. Lots of whittle marks. It has BUNKER HILL LAGER in fancy script on the banner. A.G.VAN NOSTRAND,CHARLESTOWN,MASS upper right and BUNKER HILL BREWERIES ESTABLISHED 1821 REGISTERED. Don't think they are very common.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 16, 2005)

Here is a little closer view of the embossing, quite fancy.


----------



## craigc90 (Aug 17, 2005)

I love beers here are mine. first pic is the BIM crowns and second is my blobs


----------



## craigc90 (Aug 17, 2005)

blobs


----------



## DiggerBryan (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Craig, I have that exact same cola cooler. Are they worth anything? By the way nice bottles!


----------



## craigc90 (Aug 17, 2005)

I dont know Bryan I bought it at a yard sale for $10.00 to get the bottles inside. There were 15 ACL Sodas in it And I thought it goes well with my junk.[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 17, 2005)

Beers ya say?
 Well, these ain't mine, but I did have the pics on my PC from when I visited Dave Tingen of NC many moons ago...I don't think he'd mind me posting a few...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 17, 2005)

He has an extensive collection of colored blobtops...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 17, 2005)

Many with closures...


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2005)

wow awsome bottles guys  thanks for sharing   nice   mike


----------



## alan23t5 (Aug 18, 2005)

Very Very Very nice beer collections every one....



 I hope to find more in the rest of my days as a digger...


 Alan


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 18, 2005)

I see I whetted a few appetites.
 Here's a couple more pics of Dave's collection. I shoulda taken more close ups...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 18, 2005)

Last one..


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 18, 2005)

Do have this last pic: Dave Tingen( in foreground ),and Ralph Van Brocklin looking at some of the beers.


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 19, 2005)

I've got alot of crown tops, but this one is my favorite. It's blown in a mold with an applied blob top. Neat slug plate embossing to... Chris Capley


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 19, 2005)

Here's a closer look at the embossing. This Bottle Never Sold Fred Miller Brew Co Milwaukee. I guess this is a Miller beer?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 19, 2005)

Charlie , 
 What a colorful display !!!! Thanks for sharing Dave's Collection with us !
 How long did it take him to put that grouping together I wonder ????
    Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 19, 2005)

And also , nice Amber Miller's bottle Chris !
  Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

Took some pics of a few of my beers...Several didn't turn-out just right,so will have to retake them.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

BRIAN...it took Dave quite some time to put all those together. His job helped in that it allowed him to travel a lot.
 He even dropped by my place once.


----------



## madman (Aug 21, 2005)

yo craig 90 nice stuff there where are you in ohio


----------



## IRISH (Aug 21, 2005)

Some stunning beer bottles in this thread [] ,  the colours of some in your photo's are amazing Whiskyman.

 Beers are a very popular (and expensive) field here in Oz.  The bottles like the one in the photo below are a lot less widely collected though, it's a once plain bottle with the company name sandblasted onto the bottle, nice cheap way for a brewery to get there own bottles.
 They may not be highly regarded but I think they are great [] , also some are the only bottles used by small brewerys who never went to the expense of getting embossed ones made.


----------



## craigc90 (Aug 21, 2005)

Madman         I am between Steubenville Ohio and Cadiz Ohio on us rt 22 all my beers are Steubenville Ohio and Wheeling West Virginia and a handfull of Akron and Canton and other Ohio cities. 
    I have been adding digging and buying a bunch of bottles this year. I am going to dig an 1800's hotel dump after work Monday. cant wait.[]


----------



## kastoo (Aug 21, 2005)

Beautiful!  Great color!  Cracks, schmacks!  A good looking bottle is a good looking bottle!


----------



## Bixel (Aug 22, 2005)

Man, this post has some nice beers! I would like to dig some Ontario beers, but I can never find a dump older then like 1940. I have looked high and low. I know the beers from my hometown sell high. They start at about $170 and make their way up to about $400. Those are all from the same company as the company was in business for a long time, and was huge. It was the biggest ( in Ontario) until Labatts and Carling merged in the 1890s or so, if those 2 names mean anything to you!


----------



## alan23t5 (Aug 22, 2005)

hey craig i dig in ohio too, let me know if you want any help digging those privies or dumps.
 my email is alan22t4@sbcglobal.net

 Alan


----------



## cait_p (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone want a seven oz. Rolling Rock? I'll post a pic ASAP!


 Cait


----------



## David E (Aug 26, 2005)

Olympia Beer Quart size. Brewed Olympia WA.
 Dave


----------

